# Growing Weeds for CDT



## Sudhira (Apr 17, 2015)

We recently adopted a CDT, age = at least 50 years old. He eats dry grass: Timothy, Oat, Bermuda, as well as green Bermuda, and grazes in the yard for other weeds. He eats SO much that I have resorted to harvesting weeds at places where I know no chemical are used. I did purchase weed seed from 2 sources, planted a tray. Question: do any of you grow your own, and what is the process you use? I have had to supplement weeds with organic greens from the store, I'd rather keep it as natural as I can, thanks.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 17, 2015)

Easy peasy. 
The patch of soil where you want to grow them ... look right it ... grab pinch of seed ... aim ... fire, I mean throw.
Water them in. Light sprinkle, but thorough. Wait a few minutes. Voila! Okay, not minutes but a day or two. Most are that fast to get going. 
No super patience is needed. Weeds are weeds because they can and do take over. They are the warriors of the plant world.
And remember, many weeds are also very much human edible and quite nutritious. 
Dandelions for one. They can revive your liver like nobody's business.
So if you want to separate an patch for yourself and your salads, do so.
We all need to eat more like our tortoises to get and stay healthy.


----------



## Sudhira (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks for the information, I will plant a row of weeds, lets some go to seed for replanting.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Apr 18, 2015)

Let us know how it goes. And remember how pictures say a thousand words and share with us your weed adventure!


----------



## Arnold_rules (Apr 22, 2015)

Sudhira said:


> Thanks for the information, I will plant a row of weeds, lets some go to seed for replanting.


 Just be sure to keep your tortoise away from them until they get established, else he will gobble them up before they have a chance to really grow.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is one of the things I do:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/tortoisesupply-com-testudo-seed-mix-thread.71890/


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2015)

Order up some spineless opuntia too. Cactus is one of their natural foods and they really like it too. Opuntia is easy to grow in pots or in the ground.

Then look for mulberry leaves, hibiscus leaves and flowers, grape vine leaves, etc...

Squash leaves and sunflower leaves too.


----------



## Ariza (Apr 22, 2015)

Tom said:


> Order up some spineless opuntia too. Cactus is one of their natural foods and they really like it too. Opuntia is easy to grow in pots or in the ground.
> 
> Then look for mulberry leaves, hibiscus leaves and flowers, grape vine leaves, etc...
> 
> Squash leaves and sunflower leaves too.


----------



## Ariza (Apr 22, 2015)

Tom, I just ordered the Testudo mix and spineless cactus at TortoiseSupply.com that you recommended. Tucson will soon be getting pretty hot, should I wait until the fall to plant the mix or can I just try now? I plan to plant them in oversize pasta foil pans and keep them under my porch where they will get morning sun and afternoon shade. And, I think I read that you're supposed to let the cactus pad cut dry a bit before planting. I've never done this before and don't want to waste any pads to rot. 

Thanks for any help, Phyllis


----------



## Sudhira (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, right now I am picking weeds from all over the property, but I need to prep for when those are not in harvest mode. I have opuntia, not the spineless, so I'll look for some. Should be pretty easy to find I am guessing.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2015)

Ariza said:


> Tom, I just ordered the Testudo mix and spineless cactus at TortoiseSupply.com that you recommended. Tucson will soon be getting pretty hot, should I wait until the fall to plant the mix or can I just try now? I plan to plant them in oversize pasta foil pans and keep them under my porch where they will get morning sun and afternoon shade. And, I think I read that you're supposed to let the cactus pad cut dry a bit before planting. I've never done this before and don't want to waste any pads to rot.
> 
> Thanks for any help, Phyllis



Here is my recipe for starting opuntia pads:
Let the cut end dry out. I usually wait a week or two, but I'm sure a few days would be enough in a warm dry climate. Then bury about a third to half of the pad upright in dry-ish dirt or soil and leave them alone for a month. After a month you can water as needed. In the winter I don't water at all. In the summer I water twice a week when temps are 100+. My daytime summer highs are similar to Tuscon, but our summer nights get cooler.

I have found that the Testudo mix does better with deeper soil. I have some that is two years old and thriving in a 12" deep planter box. I can't even count how many 5 gallon buckets I've filled with that stuff. It does even better on the ground if you can keep gophers and other vermin out of it.


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2015)

Sudhira said:


> Thanks for the tips, right now I am picking weeds from all over the property, but I need to prep for when those are not in harvest mode. I have opuntia, not the spineless, so I'll look for some. Should be pretty easy to find I am guessing.



Yes. Easy to find. Many sell it here on this site.


----------



## Ariza (Apr 22, 2015)

Okay, thanks Tom! Maybe I should look for a deeper container to grow the mix in. If I plant it out in the yard I'll probably forget to water it, under the porch i will always see it and remember to water it. Thanks for the info on the pads, will do as you say.


----------



## ascott (Apr 22, 2015)

Sudhira said:


> We recently adopted a CDT, age = at least 50 years old. He eats dry grass: Timothy, Oat, Bermuda, as well as green Bermuda, and grazes in the yard for other weeds. He eats SO much that I have resorted to harvesting weeds at places where I know no chemical are used. I did purchase weed seed from 2 sources, planted a tray. Question: do any of you grow your own, and what is the process you use? I have had to supplement weeds with organic greens from the store, I'd rather keep it as natural as I can, thanks.



What part of the world are you in? Desert, City--somewhere in between?


----------



## Kenno (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's a patch of the testudo mix in front of my greenhouse.

They liked it at first, but now prefer to eat grass. If I pick some leaves I can hand feed them to the torts sometimes, depending on whether they've had a better offer recently.


----------

